# Pregnant Goat



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I have two does that I noticed were pregnant about a month ago I do not know when they got bred because we thought our buck was to young. The first doe is about 7 and this is her third freshening and the other doe is about 4 and this is her fourth freshening. I am worried about the second doe because when we bought her she was about 4 months old and a month later she went into labor and had to have a C- section. She has also had to have one kid pulled. They both developed udders about a month ago and their vulva have gotten bigger the 2nd doe has had some dried discharge on her vulva and I've checked ligaments they seem hard but don't know if I'm doing it right. How soon do you think they should kid? View media item 2375View media item 2376View media item 2379View media item 2378


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

The pictures aren't showing up for me. 
That is so sad how your one doe was bred so, so young! Poor girl! She is probably very stunted from it?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> The pictures aren't showing up for me.
> That is so sad how your one doe was bred so, so young! Poor girl! She is probably very stunted from it?


Yea she is very tiny is there any other way to post pictures?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> Yea she is very tiny is there any other way to post pictures?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

There you go! 

They both look to be 1-3 weeks out. Hard to tell exactly. Have you seen fetal movement yet?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> There you go!
> 
> They both look to be 1-3 weeks out. Hard to tell exactly. Have you seen fetal movement yet?


I have felt it but not in the last week on the white one


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

Chloe1233 said:


> I have two does that I noticed were pregnant about a month ago I do not know when they got bred because we thought our buck was to young. The first doe is about 7 and this is her third freshening and the other doe is about 4 and this is her fourth freshening. I am worried about the second doe because when we bought her she was about 4 months old and a month later she went into labor and had to have a C- section. She has also had to have one kid pulled. They both developed udders about a month ago and their vulva have gotten bigger the 2nd doe has had some dried discharge on her vulva and I've checked ligaments they seem hard but don't know if I'm doing it right. How soon do you think they should kid? View media item 2375View media item 2376View media item 2379View media item 2378


Those appear to be gallery images, but I checked and I'm not seeing anything on your gallery. Did you delete them by chance? If not can you post the links of where they are posted so I can fix this post?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

TGS said:


> Those appear to be gallery images, but I checked and I'm not seeing anything on your gallery. Did you delete them by chance? If not can you post the links of where they are posted so I can fix this post?


https://www.thegoatspot.net/media/albums/goats.690/


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

when checking the brown doe's ligaments my buck started acting like she was in heat so I've now moved her into the kidding pen. I've noticed that she has dried brownish discharge on her vulva and some clear discharge does this mean she is getting closer?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My does started having more discharge when they were getting closer to kidding. Does she seem uncomfortable? 

The buck was probably reacting to her pregnancy hormones, glad you moved her away from him.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> My does started having more discharge when they were getting closer to kidding. Does she seem uncomfortable?
> 
> The buck was probably reacting to her pregnancy hormones, glad you moved her away from him.


She seems the same


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

These are from today


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

Chloe1233 said:


> https://www.thegoatspot.net/media/albums/goats.690/


You have it set to where only you can see it. If you change that everyone would be able to and I can correct the initial post.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Teddie Rose (brown doe) has hollowed out a lot since yesterday no discharge though and Bea (white doe) has dropped but not as much as Teddie Rose and I have not seen any discharge from her. It is very bad weather here so can't check on them as much as I usually do


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Still no babies but last night teddie rose's ligaments were almost gone but this morning they fill how they have been she's been very vocal today and she is usually quiet she escaped the kidding pen twice last tonight so I'm just letting her be with the other goats


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck and happy kidding! Can't wait to see kids!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

This is teddie rose this afternoon


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Teddie Rose has had white discharge Thursday and Friday but today she has something else dried up on her vulva. Bea still has had no discharge but her stomach is dropped low and has been like that since last week.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Do they look like they've dropped?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe. Harder to tell in pictures.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I just went out to check them and Teddie Rose had some white discharge again but when she went to pee it made a small bubble then it popped and became really long and now what is coming out is more of a clearish color mixed with the white she still has her ligaments though


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I sounds like she is close. Because usually on the day that my goats kid, they have a long string of white discharge like you described.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hopefully I’m ready for kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any kids yet?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

No still waiting


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed she doesn't keep you waiting and guessing too much longer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man, she has to let those kids go sometime.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

This is them today teddie rose’s ligaments are still there but they have moved further away from her spine and it’s now mushy right in there but it been getting looser all week but bea’s don’t feel like this it is still very stiff between her spine and ligaments also teddie rose has this different colored discharge today in person it kinda looks like the yellow poop a newborn kid will have after getting colostrum


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Exciting!! I hope they don't keep you in suspense too much longer!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hopefully she's super close!!! 
:run:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

This afternoon teddie rose’s udders doubled in sized she stayed in the barn while the others were out and when feeding time came she had a lot a clear discharge in a long string and she only took a few bites of her food now she keeps pawing at the ground (which she never does) but won’t lay down just keeping turning to a new place to paw and she looks like she may be having small contractions and constantly stretching


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

All of my goats pawed the ground (they were "nesting") a ton right before they kidded. And they would lay down, get up, and repeat the process all over again. Definitely sounds like your girl is in labor! :7up: Good luck! And please keep us updated!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Sounds like labor to me


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely sounds like she's about to kid 
:run:


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

We started checking her every 30 minutes and about 8:20 she started having small contractions we came back 20 minutes later and she kidded her first ever set of twins don’t know the gender yet but she is taking care of them the babies will get pictures later look just like their dad


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations on the kids!!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Twin blue eyed bucklings


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are so cute!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

They are super cute! Yay for a successful kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Congratulations!!! So glad she had a quick and easy birth!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful, congrats.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bea is loosing her mucus plug this morning and since yesterday her udder has been getting bigger it’s not tight like Teddie Rose’s was yet


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

They are prescious, but don't they need some straw or something for bedding?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

kathy_ said:


> They are prescious, but don't they need some straw or something for bedding?


They have some on the other side but they love to sleep under the boards in the corner


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Bea had a little doeling this afternoon


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Too cute!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is adorable!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Awww. Just as cute as can be.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! She's adorable!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Cute!!!


----------

